# Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?



## Piddel (10. Jan. 2011)

Hallo in die Runde der Pflanzenexperten !
Die Planungen für meinen Neubau sind fast fertig. Mir fehlen für die *Hintergrundbepflanzung* noch Tipps um den Schuppen hinter großen Pflanzen zu verdecken.
Folgende Pflanzen habe ich ( auch anhand Werners Liste - Danke ! ) bereits gefunden:




_*Favoriten:*_
__ Blutweiderich - meine Lieblingspflanze !
Sumpf __ Iris ( Iris versicolor)
__ Schwanenblume
Mädesüss
Pfeifengras (Molinia Arund...)
Przewalski Goldkolben

_*2. Wahl*_
große Teichsimse - Pott ?
Zyperngras
Zwerg __ Rohrkolben - Pott ?
Schneidried - Pott ?
Arzneiehrenpreis ??? - Pott ?
__ Gelenkblume ???
__ Rohrglanzgras
div. __ Kalmus ???
graublaue __ Wiesenraute ???
__ Scheinalant ???


Der Standort ist sumpfig/feucht sonnig und nachmittags halbschattig/schattig. Weil ich ja Folie verwende war ich mir bei der  2. Wahl nicht wirklich sicher. Habe mal Bilder eingestellt wie es aussieht bzw. werden soll. Ein Kübel mit China-__ Schilf o.ä. soll links auf die Terasse kommen. Die restliche (kleinere) Bepflanzung ist in Arbeit - ähnelt aber vielen Pflanzbeispielen.

Für Ratschläge - was geht oder was fehlt - möchte ich schon jetzt Danke sagen.


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo, Peter
müssen es unbedingt hohe Pflanzen sein ? Du könntest z.B. auch an der Schuppenwand einen Spiegel, ein altes Fenster oder ein alte Tür befestigen, und dann noch ein Rankgerüst, und mit __ Kletterpflanzen wie __ Wein, __ Efeu, Rosen usw Deine Schuppenwand bewachsen lassen. Du kannst natürlich auch ein Fenster oder eine Tür aufmalen, gibt auch eine tolle Optik !


----------



## Nikolai (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo Peter,

__ Froschlöffel und __ Pfeilkraut können bei gutem Standort auch zu einer ordentlichen Größe heranwachsen. Deshalb würde ich sie auch eher als Hintergrundpflanze einsetzen. 
Um den Schuppen zu verdecken, sind sie dann doch eher zu klein.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Piddel (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Moin Anne,

die Idee mit dem __ Efeu habe ich auch gehabt aber unser Haus ist schon voller Efeu ( fast zuviel ) bewachsen.
Aber in den neuen Teich sollen - möglichst große - Pflanzen rein.

 Fenster ? eine gute Idee 

Danke und Grüße
Peter


----------



## Stoer (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo Piddel,

was hältst Du davon:
http://www.as-garten.de/Riesen-Schachtelhalm-im-Kunstoff-Topf-Suche--481d1d47959.html


----------



## jolantha (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Piddel, muß ja kein __ Efeu sein, nimm doch echten __ Wein, ernten und dann in Flaschen abfüllen !!


----------



## Limnos (11. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hi Peter

Ein guter Sichtschutz, dessen Wurzeln auch keinen Schaden anrichten und der mit feuchtem Boden zurechtkommt sind Sonnenhut (Rudbeckia), Federmohn (Maclaea cordata) __ Kermesbeere (Phytolacca),__ Vernonie (Vernonia noveboracensis) __ Alant (Inula helenium) Kreuzkraut-Arten (Ligularia)
__ Mammutblatt (Gunnera manicata) m. Winterschutz, __ Königsfarn (__ Osmunda regalis)
Allerdings sind dies alles Stauden, die im Winter zurückgehen. Sichtschutz über ganze Jahr bietet Sinarundaria murielae. Der wächst auch schön horstig ohne "Ausreißer", ebenso Miscanthus japonica (man kann ihn bis zum Neuaustrieb stehen lassen und erst dann die trockenen Halme abschneiden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Piddel (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Respekt  

Das ist ja eine umfangreiche Auflistung möglicher Pflanzen. Kenne nicht eine davon  aber werde gleich danach goggeln.

Beschaffung über Gartencenter bzw. I-netz möglich ?

Ein dickes Dankeschön für deine Antwort.

LG Peter


----------



## Hexe_Mol (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

hallo peter 

wie wäre es denn eventuell mit einer kombination aus einer bemalung der wand, ner art "landschaftshintergrund" (ich denke da so in richtung "schöner baum", landschaftskulisse, evtl nen zaun, himmel, wolken....) und davor ner schönen bepflanzung?
mit einem entsprechenden "hintergrundbild" könntest du - nicht vorhandene - tiefe und weite vortäuschen und das ganze würde nicht so "an den schuppen gedrängt" wirken. 



> Beschaffung über Gartencenter bzw. I-netz möglich?




bei sonnenhut musst du aufpassen, sowohl die von wolfgang angesprochenen rudbeckias, als auch echinacea-pflanzen werden unter dem deutschen namen "sonnenhut" verkauft und gerade die echinacea mögen keine sehr feuchten füße. 
die rudbeckia-sorten sind da wesentlich robuster, wobei nicht alles mehrjährige stauden sind, es gibt auch einjährige rudbeckias. sehr schön hoch wird "rudbeckia nitida __ herbstsonne" - fallschirmsonnenhut, er wird gut 2 m hoch und blüht wochenlang.
ein absolut robuster klassiker, aber nur "halbhoch" wäre "rudbeckia goldsturm". 

federmohn ist ne supertolle "gigantenstaude", die auch an feuchten standorten gut wächst. allerdings braucht er meistens ne möglichkeit, sich festzuhalten...... entweder man stützt jeden einzelnen trieb, oder man pflanzt ihn in die nähe eines zaunes o.ä. wo man die triebe dann mit bindedraht befestigen kann. ausserdem neigt er, an standorten, an denen er sich wohl fühlt, zur bildung von wurzelausläufern. er tauscht dann gerne mal 2-3 meter vom eigentlichen standort entfernt wieder auf. 

ebenfalls schön hoch und robust sind telekien, auch sie mögen recht gerne nen feuchten standort. __ blutweiderich hattest du ja schon erwähnt, ich finde der ist ein absolutes "must have" am teich! 

  die "beschaffung" der div. rudbeckia-sorten und des federmohns wäre im frühjahr problemlos aus dem hexengarten möglich.    ebenfalls ne tolle und "preiswerte" möglichkeit an schöne pflanzen zu kommen wäre der "tauschgarten" (google hilft weiter  ).

**** Edith ist gerade noch das Stichwort "Riesenschachtelhalm" und evtl. Monarde / __ Indianernessel eingefallen ****


----------



## Limnos (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hi

Bei Riesenschachtelhalm wäre ich vorsichtig. Solange man ihn *in* den Teich in ein großes Pflanzgefäß setzt, kann man seine Ausbreitung kontrollieren, aber wehe er erobert das Land. Im Bot. Garten in Krefeld ist man mit Minibagger gegen ihn vorgegangen, da er schon auf den Wegen wuchs. Außerdem wird der trotz seines Namens nicht so hoch wie der Winterschachtelhalm (Equisetum hyemale robustum)._Bilder_ Seine Stängel werden von Floristen gerne verwendet. Aber auch den sollte man in ein kontrollierbares Pflanzgefäß innerhalb des Teichs pflanzen. Er ist wintergrün. Interessant wäre auch noch die Sumpf-__ Wolfsmilch (Euphorbia palustris)


----------



## Hexe_Mol (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

hallo wolfgang 

ich würde "alle" arten von schachtelhalm nur im gefäß pflanzen. 

sumpf-__ wolfsmilch ist ne sehr schöne staude, stimmt! 
inzwischen sind mir noch weidenröschen, __ wasserdost und sumpfaster eingefallen. ich glaube, wenn uns noch viel einfällt, braucht peter nen größeren teichrand zum bepflanzen.


----------



## Piddel (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> ich glaube, wenn uns noch viel einfällt, braucht peter nen größeren teichrand zum bepflanzen.



Hallo !

@Anja:  hab ja noch nicht angefangen zu graben !

Den Vorschlag mit der Bemalung ( kam glaub ich schon mal von Dir ? ) kann ich nicht anwenden, da ich nicht so kreativ bin. Ich beneide die Leute die sowas können und auch umsetzen.

@Wolfgang   werde einige Pflanzen nehmen - endgültige Liste folgt.

Über den Schachtelhalm hab ich auch schon einiges - in der Richtung - gelesen. Gerade weil ich diese Pflanzen äußerst interessant finde - schade.  Eventuell im Pflanzkorb einsetzen - machbar ? - und ständig kontrollieren.


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo Peter.

Vermutlich passt das nicht in Deinen Teichplan, aber wenn Du einen relativ schmalen und langsam durchströmten Bodenfilter mit Bewuchs (__ Iris, __ Rohrkolben + __ Schilf) baust, der beispielsweise aus stabilen eckigen Maurerkübeln besteht oder in dem die Pflanzen in solchen Behältnissen untergebracht sind, dann kann das durchaus den Schuppen z.T. verschwinden lassen.
Solch eine Bepflanzung braucht aber eben auch etwas Pflege, damit die Rhizome keine Leckagen verursachen.


----------



## Piddel (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hi Annett,

vorab möchte ich nur erwähnen, dass ich die Folie ( welche noch unklar ) ganz normal einbauen werde um eventuelle Mißverständnisse auszugleichen.

Zu deinem Vorschlag:   :smoki   bin ja noch am planen

Fand die Idee zuerst abwägig und wegen dem __ Rohrkolben etc. auch heikel. Aber mal angenommen   hmmm.... folgende Bauweise wird für den fraglichen hinteren Bereich angewandt. Dann könnten ja in die Kübel große verdeckende Pflanzen eingesetzt werden ? Habe mal einen Querschnitt / Seitenansicht gepinselt - war es so gedacht ? Oder lieg ich da falsch ? 

  - Bodenfilter langsam durchströmen ???


----------



## Nikolai (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo Peter,

wenn Du noch am buddeln bist, überlege Dir noch, ob der Sumpfbereich bis an den Schuppen reichen soll, oder ob Du doch lieber einen schmalen Streifen trocken anlegst. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass Du trockenen Fußes am Schuppen und am Teich pflegemaßnahmen verrichten kannst und erweitert Deine Pflanzenauswahl erheblich.
Wirklich hochwüchsige Sumpfpflanzen, die auch im Winter für eine Bedeckung sorgen sind die meisten hier nicht.

Für den Sumpf habe ich noch den __ Wasserfenchel als Vorschlag. Er wird aber auch nur ca. 1m groß und ist nicht winterhart. Ist aber schnellwüchsig und entwickelt ein üppiges Grün. Desweiteren ist der __ Igelkolben recht interssant.
 
Die Blütendolden vom Wasserfenchel sind sehr dekorativ und bei Bienen und auch __ Wespen sehr beliebt.

Für den trockenen bereich kann ich mir __ Pampasgras sehr gut vorstellen. Die Blütendolden bilden einen schönen Kontrast vor einer Schuppenwand, wachsen sehr hoch und man kann sie den Winter über stehen lassen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

 peter

wenn ich mir deine zeichnung so anschaue.... 
ich hatte bisher eher gedacht, du möchtest ein "leicht feuchten" bereich anlegen entlang des schuppens, aber auf dem bild sieht es eher aus wie nen flachwasserbereich, der dauerhaft nen paar cm wasserstand haben wird. 
da würde - wie nikolai schon erwähnt hat - nen großer teil der aufgezählten stauden wegfallen, da die mit soviel dauerhafter nässe wohl nicht klar kämen.

was deine fehlenden mal-talente angeht: wenn dir die idee gefällt und es nur an der umsetzung scheitern würde, dann hör dich doch mal im freundes- und bekanntenkreis um. evtl kennt ja jemand einen, der jemanden kennt, der jemanden.... usw...  auch ortsansäßige maler sollten weiter helfen können. evtl. hilft auch nen blick in die gelben seiten weiter. vielleicht gibts ja bei euch ne kunstschule, ne volkshochschule, die malkurse anbietet oder so? dort könnte sich evtl auch jemand finden lassen. und last but not least gibt es vorlagen als dias zu kaufen (kann man auch selbst machen), die man dann mit hilfe eines diaprojektors an die wand werfen und "nachzeichnen" kann.


----------



## Piddel (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hi Anja,

ja  ( ursprünglich ) war/ist  eine Feuchtzone ringsum angedacht - gut erkannt.

Die neuerliche Zeichnung beruht auf den Vorschlag von Annett. Noch ist nichts endgültig festgelegt. Spiele halt alle denkbaren Möglichkeiten für die bestmögliche Anpflanzung der Schuppenverdecker durch. Und die Idee mit den Bottichen ergibt weitere Planungsansätze.

Lieben Dank nochmal für die Tipps zur Umsetzung der Malerei. Aber meine Vermieterin wird da wohl nicht mitspielen. Ansonsten kann ich tun und lassen was ich will - siehe Teich.

Liebe Grüße
Peter


----------



## Piddel (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> wenn Du noch am buddeln bist, überlege Dir noch, ob der Sumpfbereich bis an den Schuppen reichen soll, oder ob Du doch lieber einen schmalen Streifen trocken anlegst. Das hätte den Vorteil, dass Du trockenen Fußes am Schuppen und am Teich pflegemaßnahmen verrichten kannst und erweitert Deine Pflanzenauswahl erheblich.



Hi Nikolai,

klar wäre es die optimale Lösung. Aber dafür fehlt es an Platz und mehr ist nicht drinne - gibt Mecker von Frau.


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo Peter.

So in der Richtung hatte ich das Ganze gemeint. 

Was auch noch eine Idee wäre (dann aber ohne die ganz aggressiven Wucherer wie __ Schilfrohr oder den Großen __ Rohrkolben): Ein schmaler Ufergraben mit einem breit genug angelegtem Uferwall zur Pflege des Teiches und des Ufergrabens.




Trittsteine vor der Schuppenwand mit einer hohen Hinterpflanzung zum Schuppen hin wäre die nächste Idee...


Sieh meine Beiträge einfach als Brainstorming - solange Du noch nicht buddelst, hast Du so die Möglichkeit, alles reiflich abzuwägen.


----------



## Piddel (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Möglichst große Hintergrundpflanzen ?*

Hallo,

erstmal ein dickes Lob an alle mitwirkenden Teichfreunde für die zahlreichen Tipps und Vorschläge - wirklich Top !  Werde vieles davon umsetzen.

Hab nochmal einen - endgültigen - Grundriss gepaintet wo auch die Variante mit Kübel `n eingeplant ist. Somit bin ich nach allen Seiten völlig offen was die Beschaffung von großen Pflanzen für den zu verdeckenden Hintergrund betrifft. Im April/Mai dürfte es ja nicht allzu schwierig sein 

Über den weiteren Werdegang werde ich selbstverständlich berichten.
Peter


----------

